# Vizio's CinemaWide 21:9 HDTVs hit physical store shelves, price slides below $2k



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: Engadget


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

for the price, you can get a 70 inch.. Not sure if this is that good of a deal.. Just to get it to be wider.. :dunno:


----------

